
Ask HN: How to Practice SQL - learnds
Hi,<p>I just completed a master&#x27;s in data analytics and trying to improve my SQL skills and looking for resources to improve it (I already completed Leetcode and HackerRank). Are there any resources where I can practice writing complex SQL.
======
markus_zhang
If you have done so many I think the next stop is to get a job. Plus data
analytics usually don't require a huge amount of sql imo.

